#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Thai Southern Dialect from a Local Person

## Santaury

Hello everyone! This is my first post for this forum. In this post I want to share something that is useful and understand when you want to speak with local people. It's Thai Southern Dialect.
My name's San! I live in Phuket Now. If you anything to know more about Phuket. Tell me and I will try.

----------

